
Cuelang v0.1.2 is out, but master is even more interesting - verdverm
https://github.com/cuelang/cue/commits/master
======
verdverm
Marcel is currently rewriting the core evaluator. Some of the first changes to
hit master are the syntax changes. We are quickly moving towards a stable Cue!

v0.1.2 brings OpenAPI and improved JSONSchema support throughout Cue and it's
tooling.

Some highlights for master are:

\- New style definitions using the "#<identifier>" syntax. This is great
because it makes them stand out and does wonders for ease of comprehension \-
New style "let" aliases and "front style" list comprehensions, where the for
part comes first.

Overall, these are the user facing changes. Marcel has some ambitious goals
for the evaluator and performance. Looking forward checking out more commits
as they land over the coming weeks.

[https://github.com/cuelang/cue/commits/master](https://github.com/cuelang/cue/commits/master)

[https://github.com/cuelang/cue/releases](https://github.com/cuelang/cue/releases)

[https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org)

